# HALDEX top up + Ramp Plans?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I replaced my Haldex filter and oil last week. Despite getting all of the refill oil cartridge pumped in, apart from the little bit trapped in the nozzle of the cartridge and only splling out a fraction to get the stopper back in, the oil doesn't seem to be up to the inspection hole.

I made a 3mm and a 6mm "L" shaped dipstick to see if it was just below the hole (you're allowed up to 3mm) but neither reach the oil :?

And that's despite checking the garage floor with a spirit level and using some ramps I made to give a level four wheel lift. I'm going to top it up through the inspection hole in a minute but has anyone had the same experience?

If anyones interested in making some 4-wheel ramps, by the way, here are some plans. If you cut the wood correctly you can avoid making the little triangle bit, so the two main pieces are solid. The stop piece at the end (front ramps only) could be a little bigger perhaps - just be careful not to drive over the top. The ramps are short enough to fit under the sill in front of the rear wheels and clear the front spoiler. It's wierd driving up these ramps it's like being in an elevator! 
































Click to enlarge.

EDIT: It turned out that the oil was only very slightly low. Audi gave me some more oil when I asked them about it and when I tried to add more through the inspection plug I found that I couldn't add much before it started coming out again. Still the ramps proved useful for checking oil levels in the gearbox and diff too 

*Other top ups - gearbox whilst you're at it...*

You can just about reach under and remove the undertray.










These sump keys are very useful and one fits the inspection hole.










A ring spanner on the key works well.










After removal the oil fill bottle (G 052 171 A2) can be put in place with its nozzle bent to fill into the hole before giving it a squeeze.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> I replaced my Haldex filter and oil last week. Despite getting all of the refill oil cartridge pumped in, apart from the little bit trapped in the nozzle of the cartridge and only splling out a fraction to get the stopper back in, the oil doesn't seem to be up to the inspection hole.
> 
> *I made a 3mm and a 6mm "L" shaped dipstick to see if it was just below the hole* (you're allowed up to 3mm) but neither reach the oil :?
> 
> ...


Hi John

Bet you used a small Allen key really :lol:

You were good at woodwork when you went to school then  
Great minds think alike, I was going to make some of those ramps as well, still got the timber some where.

If you like I can ask about the oil level.

Regards Ken


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

looks interesting concept, seem only to elevate about 4 inches, is that enough to do the Haldex?

I'd have thought to get the gun straight would need more height!

I have some ramps that need extension to allow lower cars to drive up, any tips or solutions on that?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ken,

I used a bent bit of cardboard for the dipstick because it will clearly stain. If I'd thought of the Allen key first I think I'd have done that! :lol: :roll:

Wak,

I've also done the same thing with wood extensions on my normal ramps to clear the front spoiler:










Yes, the 4 wheel ramps only raise the car 4" or so but that's enough to give you enough clearance to crawl underneath. The nozzle on the oil cartridge can be bent, with a kink, through 90 degrees, so the gun works horizontally :wink: It's best to take the nozzle off the cartridge first, screw it in the hole to seal, bend it in the middle, then screw in the cartridge. Giving the kink a sideways squeeze stops it restricting the flow. It can be pulled out without much trouble and a finger slid over the hole to stop the oil coming out until you swap in the plug.

I did look for some ramps you used to be able to get that had a jack built in - they start off low enough to get under the back and allow you to drive on - then you could raise them to the same height as the ones on the front. But nobody seems to make them now. Besides, these wooden ramps are quick to use.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I replaced my Haldex filter and oil last week. Despite getting all of the refill oil cartridge pumped in, apart from the little bit trapped in the nozzle of the cartridge and only splling out a fraction to get the stopper back in, the oil doesn't seem to be up to the inspection hole.
> 
> I made a 3mm and a 6mm "L" shaped dipstick to see if it was just below the hole (you're allowed up to 3mm) but neither reach the oil :?
> 
> ...


Hi John

I like the ramps and the *MOTUL* :roll: 

Joe

PS Shame on you John, you haven't polished the underside of your TT. :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I want one of these...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Hi John
> 
> I like the ramps and the *MOTUL* :roll:
> 
> ...


I left the Motul in shot especially for you Joe :wink: I know, I should have a once over with a duster, when I have guests in my garage :lol:

Irving,

I think I'd raise my garage roof with that


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Group buy anyone? :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

keith said:


> CJ Autos do some adjustable ramps. Their telephone number is 01706 367649 they are in heywood 0L10 1HY they cost £250 a pair - okay if you use ramps alot. They have lots of lifting gear they adverise in car mechanics
> magazine. Hope this helps.


Interesting stuff. Some good stuff on their website: http://www.cjautos.org.uk/ This looks interesting too:

















I remember this sort of thing being on sale many years ago but then they vanished. I thought it was due to safety, as a castle thread sciser jack mechanism was used which has the habit of invisibly wearing out the female thread and then suddenly collapsing. All they need is some sort of safety locking pin or similar.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Just built a set of John's wooden ramps using 2x8 timber. Bugger me if it wasn't one hell of a job cutting the diagonal! The angle was far too shallow for a powered mitre saw even with a jig built to hold the workpiece at an angle, and after 10 minutes with a new course cut handsaw I knew that was a non-starter.

Ended up using a chainsaw.

You know when you pick up a chainsaw the end result will probably work, but it won't be pretty. But I have my ramps!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

badyaker said:


> Ended up using a chainsaw.
> 
> You know when you pick up a chainsaw the end result will probably work, but it won't be pretty. But I have my ramps!


I always get that feeling when i'm knocking about with my chainsaw, just got in after clearing that lot up.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

badyaker said:


> Just built a set of John's wooden ramps using 2x8 timber. Bugger me if it wasn't one hell of a job cutting the diagonal! The angle was far too shallow for a powered mitre saw even with a jig built to hold the workpiece at an angle, and after 10 minutes with a new course cut handsaw I knew that was a non-starter.
> 
> Ended up using a chainsaw.
> 
> You know when you pick up a chainsaw the end result will probably work, but it won't be pretty. But I have my ramps!


 :lol: At least you'll have a nice rough grippy surface on the slope. I used one of those Scopion Black&Decker saws which was at the limits of its capability. I know TTcool cheated and took some wood to his builders merchant's to use their bench circular saw.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I made a set of John-H's wooden ramps very recently.

I opted to cut along both sides with the rather reluctant circular saw and then slice through the rest with a hand saw. The only problem was that I bought a new saw especially for the job, and not being used to having a sharp saw, cut myself with it more than once!



peter-ss said:


> Well I've now made a set of John-H's wooden ramps; well almost as B&Q didn't have the wood specified in John-H's plans below.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=62767&start=0&hilit=wood+ramps+john
> 
> ...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Great stuff but I bet I had more fun!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody got a larger drawing of these ramps as the one on here is tiny?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If you click the drawing then it will open up much larger.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It gets bigger if you click it


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> If you click the drawing then it will open up much larger.





John-H said:


> It gets bigger if you click it


So it does 

Thanks guys!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> I replaced my Haldex filter and oil last week. Despite getting all of the refill oil cartridge pumped in, apart from the little bit trapped in the nozzle of the cartridge and only splling out a fraction to get the stopper back in, the oil doesn't seem to be up to the inspection hole.
> 
> I made a 3mm and a 6mm "L" shaped dipstick to see if it was just below the hole (you're allowed up to 3mm) but neither reach the oil :?
> 
> ...


What is the circle for? seems superfluous to the design? looks like a good design though might do some when I have access to all the tools at home over Christmas.


----------

